# Abga shows how to get started?



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

We have a small goat herd and are trying to slowly get better quality stock. My kids are wanting to start showing at other shows other than fair. We have several registered does? 
What's the best way to get started. I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Best thing would be to go watch a couple of the type of shows you want to enter. Then you can see what will be expected and talk to some of the other owners. Goat people tend to be pretty nice to kids who want to learn. Take what you have for now and pay attention to the judges comments. One good buck could make you or, perhaps you need to change directions completely. You'll never know until you try.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree! Very good advice. There may be an association in your area (mine is the Cascade Boer Goat Association) that lists shows and other events in your area.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

We are in Indiana and I've met a couple of people at goat auctions that used to show but nobody currently invoked in it. Does anyone know of one in Indiana? We are in southern part of the state.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like there is some good info on this site: http://www.indianaboergoat.org/ Show season is somewhat over for most areas, but I think I saw an October show on their event page.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for information.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe email the director for your area, Paul Morgan? I met him at the KY State Fair last year and again this year - he and his wife seem very nice, and he has amazing goats who are top quality. He's really into revamping and improving the youth program as well. Super nice people.
I thought the Redden's were also from IN? They are also top breeders with high quality animals, I didn't speak with them but they are very respected.

It may take time to work up to those type of goats, but don't let it discourage you!


----------

